#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Folklore Myths & Urban Legends >  >  >  Short tales about the Devil!!!!!!!!!!!lol....

## Kevin O'F

Hi Group, heres a link to quite a few short tales about the Devil. I dont belive this represents the Devil one bit but its quite a interesting link tell me what you think!!!!

http://www.paranormaldatabase.com/reports/oldnick.php

Take Care

Kevin..

----------


## TheDruidSeer

Looks like a list of old wives tales, or the kind of story's you'd likely hear at a local tavern some night to give you the willy's, lol if you were back in those times. Most enjoyable to read though... Cool find. Thanks for sharing...

----------

